# Pink Camo Hard Bow Case



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I have never seen one in pink camo - rarely seen one in regular camo lol

You might look into buying a black one and having it hydro dipped to match her bow (if they can do plastic). No idea what kind of money that might be but inquiries don't cost anything and it's worth looking into as an option...


----------



## MilMan (Aug 19, 2010)

imadragonkeeper said:


> I have never seen one in pink camo - rarely seen one in regular camo lol
> 
> You might look into buying a black one and having it hydro dipped to match her bow (if they can do plastic). No idea what kind of money that might be but inquiries don't cost anything and it's worth looking into as an option...


It seems like someone would have it in pink camo but I am having no luck at all.
I will keep trying. Thanks.


----------

